Ask HN: Is Dotnet Core mature enough for production use in a startup? - xstartup
======
NicoJuicy
I see it being used more & more in production after an internal test. 1 of the
companies has > 1000 employees.

As i assume, they have testing thoroughly after they are moving it to
production applications.

To answer your question: Yes

------
xstartup
Why I even care? I am continually being impressed by VSCode's and on digging
deeper I found it's a product by a company called Microsoft.

So, I figured out that they also have a language called C# and dotnet core
platform.

Now I am left wondering whether, it's something as impressive as VSCode or
not.

